#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Qual a potencia de um No break para segurar dois computadores completo por 15 minutos?

## ccbsumare

Olá galera, alguém tem noção qual a potencia de um nobreak tenha autonomia de 15 minutos para computadores completo.
ou seja CPU com i3 e monitores de 20"?

Abraço

----------


## ShadowRed

> Olá galera, alguém tem noção qual a potencia de um nobreak tenha autonomia de 15 minutos para computadores completo.
> ou seja CPU com i3 e monitores de 20"?
> 
> Abraço


Você precisa saber quanto watts cada PC desses completo está consumindo, essa informação está neles, assim como está nos monitores.
E verificar qual nobreak atende no caso.
Um nobreak de 2200VA toca esse cenário aí.

----------


## rubem

Já que i3 é um processador pra computador doméstico, não pra servidor, vamos estimar uso doméstico então, só coisa leve tipo navegação, ouvir música, assistir vídeos (Online ou não), enfim, sem muito uso de CPU ou de ram, quase nada de uso de HDD. Vai de 40-60W de média conforme a geração (i3 da primeira geração vai gastar mais) e poder de processamento (Tem i3 que consome 5W em iddle, outros ficam em 10W).

Média é média, não é pico. Se tiver hdd lerdo, pouca ram, e processador de geração mais velha, é fácil ter uns picos de 90-100W ao abrir um navegador lixo tipo IE (Tem quem ainda use) sem adblock e carregando umas porcarias em flash, é um uso doméstico muito básico mas tem picos altíssimos de consumo. Mas pico não afeta muito a média desde que seja só eventual.

Se é realmente só a CPU, mouse, teclado, caixa de som lixinho de 1W, e monitor LED de 20" (LED não tem nada a ver com LCD. Alias, deve ser 19,5", já que 20" mesmo é raro), dá pra falar então em 80W provavelmente.

Como monitor tem fonte com fator de potência de uns 0,8, os 20W do monitor viram 25VA (25 * 0,8 = 20W). O fator de potência das fontes ATX comuns será uns 0,5 (Ninguém mandou comprar fonte de R$ 50! Se quer fator de potência alta compre fonte boa de R$ 250 pra cima, mas nada de fonte gamer pintada, precisa fonte com selo 80plus e coisas assim, foco em selos, não em potência pra enganar noob (Gamers são fáceis demais de enganar)), esses 40-60W do gabinete podem ser 80-120VA! 

Daria então 105 a 145VA de consumo.

No modo inversor os nobreak tem rendimento sempre ruim, geralmente 80%, poucos chegam a 85%. Vou fazer a conta com 85% porque é o comum nalguns nobreaks NOVOS hoje. 
131VA * 80% = ~105VA
181VA * 80% = ~145VA.

Logo, o consumo do nobreak em 12V, saindo da bateria, será 131-181VA.

15 minutos é 1/4 de hora, e 1/4 de 131-181VA é 33-45VA. Ou seja, a bateria precisa disponibilizar então uns 45VA na prática.

Bateria 12V 7Ah tem 12*7=84VA. Só que... ela tem isso em C20, na descarga em 20 horas. Se fizer a descarga em 1h ela tem só uns 4,5Ah, tá na ficha técnica delas, aqui um exemplo, veja a diferença pequena entre C20 e C10 (10 horas), e como cai muito em C1:


Não tenho nenhum gráfico mostrando comparativamente como fica em C0,25 (25% de 1h é 15 minutos) mas já antecipo que dá só uns 4Ah! E 4*12=48VA.

Ou seja, um nobreak que tiver bateria de 7Ah, e tiver rendimento decente de 85%, vai aguentar 15 minutos. TANTO FAZ ser um nobreak de 600VA, de 1200VA, ou de 100000VA, o tempo que ele vai ficar ligado depende de quanta energia tem na bateria e do seu rendimento!

Só que... isso implica em descarregar a bateria, e bateria *de chumbo* não foi feita pra descarga completa seguidas vezes, pra descarregar todo dia tem que usar lithium, igual smartphones, celulares, notebooks e tablets. Se descarregar essas baterias toda semana assim, um blackout por semana, em meio ano vai ter comido uns 25 ciclos profundos e o nobreak vai aguentar só uns 12 minutos, mais meio ano com mais 25 ciclos comidos (O ano tem 52 semanas, 1 blackout por semana comeria 52 ciclos de descarga profunda então) e a bateria duraria só uns 5 minutos, aí já vai ter que trocar.

Então se tem muito blackout, esquece bateria pequena, vai ter que achar nobreak com 10Ah em baterias ou mais!

Sendo prático, os Ragtech de 600Va tem bateria de só 5Ah, se NEM uma bateria de 7Ah dá muito mais que 15 minutos, então uma de 5Ah é completamente insuficiente, não compre então:
https://www.gigantec.com.br/nobreak-...-ti-black.html

Os TSShara MINI de 500-600VA também tem só bateria de 5Ah:
http://tsshara.com.br/ups-mini/

Mas... os TSShara COMPACT tem bateria de 7Ah:
http://tsshara.com.br/wp-content/upl...ompact-PRO.pdf

Logo, esse é um dos que serve:
https://www.americanas.com.br/produt...ts-shara-preto

Só que o rendimento do inversor não é bem 85%, fala >80% (Mais que 80%), e só fica acima dos 85% quando o consumo é baixo, ou seja, só se for uso doméstico MESMO, navegação, videos e coisas simples assim.

Se prefere SMS, os Station II de 600VA também tem bateria interna de 7Ah:
https://www.atera.com.br/produto/SMS...a%C3%ADda+115V

A Lacerda tá com a linha New Orion bastante barata, mas putz... a bateria é minúscula, 4,5Ah, não dá nem 8 minutos talvez:
https://www.americanas.com.br/produt...115v-3-tomadas

O de 600VA mini III da NHS tem bateria de 7Ah então também serve:
https://www.magazineluiza.com.br/nob...28533/ia/ianb/



Se quiser colocar 2 conjuntos desse num mesmo nobreak, não é questão de potência do nobreak, e sim de achar um com 2 baterias de 7Ah dentro, e mesmo muito nobreak de 1400VA tem 2 baterias de 5Ah dentro apenas. Ou parte logo pra um nobreak 3KVA com bateria externa de 45Ah e liga meia duzia de desktops, ou bota um nobreakzinho barato com bateria de 7Ah pra cada desktop.

Agora... se esses desktops tem placa de video, REFAÇA a conta botando mais uns 30W se for placa básica (GT210, GF8400), ou uns 50W a mais se for placa gastadora tipo GF9400, GT730 em diante), porque GPU é uma merda que gasta MUITO mesmo em iddle, mesmo só exibindo um arquivo de texto do Word vai gastar muito. Se for lan house e tem pirralhos jogando, bota 70W a mais na conta até se tiver placa básica tipo GT210.

E se for monitor 20" mas LCD ainda, bota mais uns 10W na conta.

SE tiver monitor LED 19,5" recente, fonte atx 80plus, um processador i3 recente (Estamos na 8ª geração da família core, mas um da 4ª geração já tá ok, um i3-*4*xxx), e tem HDD recente (Nada de 1TB com 8MB de cache, isso será projeto de 2010! Falo de algo com uns 128MB de cache, com mais cache usa menos processamento nas transferências e consome bem menos, e na verdade não tem hdd velho e gastador com cache grande. Até 16MB de cache ainda será um hdd gastador), aí talvez dá confiar que um nobreak comum com bateria de 5Ah dure 15 minutos, mas ainda assim não é nada bom ter descarga completa, bateria de chumbo é feita pra *NÃO USAR*, hora que acabar a eletricidade tem que desligar tudo o mais rápido possível, se puder, pra evitar comer vida útil deles.

Se for um parque com meia duzia de computadores, 6x R$ 300 = R$ 1,8 mil, já começa a chegar no preço de um nobreak 2kVA com plug pra bateria externa, e uma bateria externa de uns 36Ah (O cabo pra plugar elas nos nobreaks com entrada pra bateria custa uns R$ 50), essa solução de nobreak único serve melhor quando você pode DESLIGAR algumas das maquinas em questão, pra meia duzia durar 15 minutos de fato precisaria gastar muito, mas se puder desligar 3, as outras 3 terão alimentação por mais 35-40 minutos! E se precisar usar só 1, dará pra talvez 2h!

Lembra que teria que colocar modem, roteador wifi, e switch em algum dos nobreaks, esses equipamentos consomem um pouco, é pouco mas conta! Se tiver um computador mais importante, que devia ser o último a ser desligado, seria bom colocar ligado no nobreak desse esses outros equipamentos, mas aí teria que achar não um nobreak de maior potência, mas um com MAIS BATERIAS. Se vire pra googlar atrás de modelos baratos, já antecipo que o pouco acessível e que tem uns 10Ah em baterias são esses aqui: https://www.gigantec.com.br/nobreak-...-c-eng-6t.html O resto é bem mais caro.

(Esse também é uma boa pra usar com bateria externa pra 2 ou 3 computadores, mas ele usa 24V, e como tem corrente de carga baixa teria que ser 2 dessas em série, pra 2 deve durar mais de 1,3h, pra 3 deve durar quase 1 hora fácil, se não tem blackouts longos assim então a bateria aí sim vai durar muitos anos (Afinal quanto mais usa, mais cedo elas morrem. Se usar todo dia, vai ter que trocar em meio ano. Eu mesmo uso isso, um TSShara 24V com baterias externas, a corrente é menor que em 12V então tende a durar mais, só é bem mais caro ter que comprar 2 baterias (Agora eu não compraria porque o frete tá mais caro que as baterias, mas até meio ano atrás conseguia frete grátis as vezes)).

----------


## Nilton Nakao

O meu cenário é o seguinte:
1- No-break 600 VA
2_ desk top; placa-mãe ASUS, processador phenon x6, HD SSD 120 + 1 T, monitor LCD 19" e amplificar de 35 watts rms.

Neste cenário em st by, em 12 minutos o no-break se desliga, em uso com bateria nova em 7 minutos mas na média é 4 minutos sem uso de jogos. 
Pode-se dizer que é só para proteger o windows, dias atrás precisei de formatar por que a bateria estava pifada. Ontem foi constante a variação de energia pois o estabilizador ficou chaveando constantemente.

Acho que no seu caso precisaria algo com 1200 VA; baterias em 24 volts, alguns modelos desligam com 30 minutos; se tiver bateria externa normalmente é 2 horas mesmo que tenham cargas nas baterias. Quando liga por sistema push-botton fica ligando enquanto a bateria tiver carga. É praticamente um cenário de notebook em que baterias tem essa autonomia.


No meu caso é uma bateria, custou aqui R$ 140,00 com frete; a anterior durou 14 meses, digamos diluindo isso em 12 meses cai em nossa despesa um adicional de R$ 12,00 por mês sem contar a inflação mais o consumo matemático de até 5 kw só em inserção para a flutuação da bateria. Alerta para não reclamar na conta de luz kkkkkkk.
Paguei R$ 60,00 para formatar, algo que não fazia desde o win 7, mas despesa com bateria mais energia ficaria de graça no meu caso frente a transtornos.

----------

